# Fruit Scones



## csalt (Apr 14, 2007)

Not sure where this should be 
Do you make your fruit scones with all butter? or with marg?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 14, 2007)

Scones with margarine?  Only if I intended to make others blow chunks!!  Otherwise I would only use butter, unsalted butter.
What kind of fruit scones are you making?  I like to mix some dried currants or sultanas sometimes, I may try with some orange zest some time...
In any case I haven't done scones for the longest time, I may get down on with it this weekend!!


----------



## fliggie (Apr 14, 2007)

Absolutely butter--scones need the fat content from the butter to maintain their fluffiness, the water in the margarine will cause dry, flat, crusty scones.  So yes, definitely butter to achieve the biscuity-ness you would want for a scone.


----------



## csalt (Apr 15, 2007)

UKTV Food: Recipes: Scones

These are the type of scones I mean. I think 'scone' in UK language is different to a US scone. It's not like a biscuit at all 
They're very good though


----------



## auntdot (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Csalt, I think we know what you referring to.

Scones, sure.

It is the term biscuit that we are differing in.  

To us in the US a biscuit is a scone type of thing, although we have many variations.

Your biscuit is our cookie or cracker.  At least as far as I can tell.

And I adore scones.

To me, margarine never makes an acceptable substitute for butter.

Just my take on things.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 15, 2007)

See, there is an advert of Lurpak right next to the recipe, that should tell you it needs butter!!
Okay, so it is the same kind of fruit scones I make... I didn't get a chance to make them this weekend, but I am thinking about using some of dried cranberries in it.  These dried fruits work better if you soak it in a liquid for a while, then squeeze it well and mix them in a batter.  The texture becomes softer and blend in better with the scones.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 15, 2007)

I do not make my own scones because the bread bakery I go to, makes absolutely wonderfull scones. And no butter or any other dairy products are used in that place period. And I have to tell you these scones are better than many dairy scones I've had in the past. You just have to experiment a little.


----------

